# TIPS!!!Real Madrid VS FC Barcelona



## Cherry0831 (Aug 12, 2011)

Spain EI Clasico, who do you think will win?

The first round of the Spain Super Cup will be between Real Madrid and Barcelona in Bernabeu Stadium, 4:00 a.m. (GMT+8) on August 15. 
12BET early markets suggest that, Real Madrid is likely to have a narrow win at home. 
You can get two types of Asian Handicaps Odds as below:
With Real Madrid with 0 handicaps, Odds for home and away are: 0.85, 1.08;
Or Real Madrid with 0-0.5, Odds for home and away are: 1.19, 0.77.
And 1x2 is at 2.35, .19, and 2.94
Real Madrid’s summer transfer activity has been encouraging, boosting the defense with newly signed center back Coentrao and Nuri Sahin. Currently their attacking force has never been stronger with the combination working well for super stars Karim Benzema and Cristiano Ronaldo.  Right now Real Madrid are at full strength with no injuries and having seen victories in the pre-season matches.
On the contrary, Barcelona has had no active summer transfer except signing Sanchez.  With Puyol injured and out, their defense force is weaker than before. The return to the lineup of its star forward Lionel Messi will inspire the team.
Real Madrid is definitely holding upper hand and will enter this match high on confidence.
Prediction: Real Madrid is in favor, but do not rule out the possibility of a narrow win for Barcelona .


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 12, 2011)

I still think its useless to bet on this match, you cant say anything yet, its first official match. I still will cheer for Barca, I had enough of ugly style play Real.


----------



## DavisCup (Aug 17, 2011)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> I still think its useless to bet on this match, you cant say anything yet, its first official match. I still will cheer for Barca, I had enough of ugly style play Real.



Everytime I watch the El Classico it's Barcelona who play the ugly football  :|  The same was the case in the 2-2.  Real Madrid took the game to Barca.  However I cannot see Madrid getting a result in the 2nd leg tonight.


----------



## iwantobet (Aug 19, 2011)

hey guys have you placed you bets for Arsenal VS Liverpool??

I'm betting for Arsenal as I think they improved from their last performance...


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 19, 2011)

You asked in the right topic for Arsenal Liv


----------



## fayeokay (Aug 20, 2011)

Ty for the tip! Please post more. Do you have EPL as well?


----------

